
The Early Years of Computational Geometry – A Personal Memoir (1999) [pdf] - sytelus
http://euro.ecom.cmu.edu/people/faculty/mshamos/1999EarlyYears.pdf
======
walterbell
Teachers and students of geometry may be interested in _Squaring the Circle:
Geometry in Art & Architecture_,
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0470412127](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0470412127)
which is based on a course at Dartmouth U.

Syllabus notes available at
[https://math.dartmouth.edu/~matc/math5.geometry/syllabus.htm...](https://math.dartmouth.edu/~matc/math5.geometry/syllabus.html)

------
teddyh
> […] _in 1979 I became a reluctant entrepreneur. I formed a software company
> to market the Scribe document production system , which was developed by
> Brian Reid_ […]

I wonder what role he had in inserting one of the first (if not the first)
forms of DRM in software: a time bomb which deactivated the commercialized
version of the Scribe software after a period of time. At the time, this upset
many, including Richard Stallman:
[https://static.fsf.org/nosvn/faif-2.0.pdf#101](https://static.fsf.org/nosvn/faif-2.0.pdf#101)

------
akamaka
Nice find, sytelus. Thanks for posting this!

------
qntty
fascinating, thanks!

